# Maddog Bows



## Bonaire-Dave (May 10, 2012)

Anyone have a bow from www.maddogtraditionalarchery.com. I have one on the way - a Prairie Predator Longbow 40# @ 28" and 55" long. Dave


----------



## gtfisherman (May 10, 2012)

I've heard great things about his bows. Especially the kids stuff. They sure look pretty!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 10, 2012)

I'm working on starting my second childhood, so this bow may work for me. Dave


----------



## Apex Predator (May 11, 2012)

Mike is retired Air Force and one really nice guy!  He makes a solid product at prices that can't be beat.


----------



## belle&bows (May 11, 2012)

Dave,
I had a longbow several bows ago from Mike. Very mild r/d, osage riser, bamboo limbs under brown glass...66" and 48@28 if I remember right. Nothing fancy but a pleasure to shoot. Wish I still had it...Marty is correct too, Mike is a really good guy and his bows are top notch and a great bargain. They are not just for kids.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2012)

I know of Mike. The osage bow I donated at the raffle for Sarah Barr, which was won by Skunkhound, was made by Mike.

He is a great guy. Thru this thing called TGMM, Family of the Bow, we have an online fund raising auction each fall. Mike puts himself on the line to 
make a real nice Youth Longbow for each $75.00 we raise, and send his way. These bows are donated by TGMM thru the year, to deserving young folks.
Last year, I think he was on the hook to make 35 or so bows.

One stipulation for receiving  one of these bows, is a promise that when the bow is out grown by the original giftee, the bow is then passed along to another deserving youngster.

Congratulations on your new bow on the way Dave!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2012)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Anyone have a bow from www.maddogtraditionalarchery.com. I have one on the way - a Prairie Predator Longbow 40# @ 28" and 55" long. Dave



Couldn't get that link to work, but found him on this address;

http://maddogarchery.com/


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 14, 2012)

Got the bow today - came in @ 39# @ 28 and 55" long. Seems to shoot fine. It is very petite looking and should be a good bow to hand down to a grandkid in a few years, but for now I'll have fun breaking it in. Dave


----------

